# Young tri/splashed does



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The bigger girls are about six weeks old, the babies are about 9 days old. Trixie, the mom, is in pix 4 & 5.


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

nice colours, poor type


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

nice avatar; poor spirit


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the second one 
Great work ^^


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Beautiful! The middle baby in picture 3 looks like it has a really nice pattern


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

Lovely babies; excellent riposte!


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

moustress said:


> nice avatar; poor spirit


Well said!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I just adore the colors on these guys!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks x 5 =


----------



## GibblyGiblets (Oct 2, 2011)

Roland said:


> nice colours, poor type


hush up and enjoy te pretty!

Moustress...don't leave your house :lol: for those would not be there when you got back *shifty eyes* lol


----------

